# No Hot Water



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

"We don't have any hot water" Can you come take a look? 
Pretty easy to tell why....:whistling2:


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Try turning the gas on. Funny what calls we get.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Was it a leaker or just he gas valve was turned off? I see the hose..are you about to drain it for replacement or just clean the sediment out?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That's funny Airgap.:thumbup:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I once drove 50 mi to a Pizza Hut at 9 pm on a no hot water call.

I get there and manager says he can light the pilot, but it goes out when he turns the gas valve on.

I look over and you guessed it, gas cock almost shut off due to mop bucket slamming into it.

I spun the gas cock the other way, lit the heater and went on my way.

Manager was less than thrilled with himself.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

never a no hot water stupidity call, but had a HO call and say they had no water. Went out and found the town had locked the meter! Then they had the nerve to ask me to cut the lock!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Was it a leaker or just he gas valve was turned off? I see the hose..are you about to drain it for replacement or just clean the sediment out?


 I'm not sure who put it there, or why the hose was there, but the tank was full. I checked for leaks, lit it, everything's hunky dory, off I went.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That as bad as, my tub won't drain, walk in hit the trip lever, it drains now. :laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Airgap said:


> I'm not sure who put it there, or why the hose was there, but the tank was full. I checked for leaks, lit it, everything's hunky dory, off I went.


 If only I had about 10 of those a day.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> That as bad as, my tub won't drain, walk in hit the trip lever, it drains now. :laughing:


 Got a few of those calls. Or no hot water out of oil :laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Airgap said:


> I'm not sure who put it there, or why the hose was there, but the tank was full. I checked for leaks, lit it, everything's hunky dory, off I went.


You didn't leave the manual near the draft hood didja? :whistling2:

Due diligence would have you maybe tuck it under the relief or the _high quality_ earthquake strap.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I had one at a Winger's. They were piling plastic crates next to the commercial gas heater. They managed to knock the main cold water ball valve into the off position.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have had about 3 this year, where they didnt know how to turn on the shower valve. Moen Push pulls. All 3 of them. "I keep turning the handle, and nothing happens."


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I have had about 3 this year, where they didnt know how to turn on the shower valve. Moen Push pulls. All 3 of them. "I keep turning the handle, and nothing happens."


 Those are good ones:thumbsup:


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

got called to a condo unit because of no hot water couldn't figure it out so i went outside to see if someone had turned off the meter and sure enough the gas company put a lock on it. then the h.o. had to explain that they paid their bill.


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

*Shower doesn't work*

Customer stated that the shower in the guest bath hasn't worked in 11 years that they have lived there. Always took a bath in there. I pulled down on the delta tub spout-end diverter, and the shower worked great.

They never knew it worked like that. They told me that they knew it spun around, but just thought it needed to be tightened.


99$ service charge.


Total


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

What about "My toilet won't flush" Go out and hook the chain back. :whistling2:


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

Been there done that! Years ago on an on call weekend I was leaving a job in Palm Springs Ca and got a call from a Hotel Manager that our CO serviced almost all the way to the San Fransisco Bay area. No hot water, 7:00 PM, full house. I went through the usual questions, power to the boilers, check breakers etc. The Manager insisted he checked it all. Sigh...........4+ hour drive after working all day. You guessed it, I drove up there and flipped a breaker.


----------

